# Any Vegans or Vegetarians out there?



## jar546 (Nov 28, 2014)

Besides me?  I am a vegan.

My wife started working for Hippocrates Health Institute a few months ago so we completely changed our diet and rarely, if ever eat out (we only eat at vegan restaurants if we do).  I am feeling a lot better, have more energy, can think more clearly and lost some weight.  I am very active and ref ice hockey and play volleyball routinely along with biking.  I am glad that I did and the transition was not as difficult as I thought.  It's all about choice.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Nov 28, 2014)

What's the difference between a conservative vegan and a liberal vegan?

The conservative wants to be a vegan. The liberal wants _you_ to be a vegan. :smile:

It's not a bad choice. I went vegetarian for about 8 months back in '97 but I hated it. Just wasn't for me.  Plus I like leather goods and killing tasty animals so the vegan thing is totally out.

This guy is vegan and obviously it works great for him:





Might just be your thing dude.

Brent


----------



## jar546 (Nov 28, 2014)

Pretty wicked training.  Well beyond what I can do right now.  I'll stick to the ice rink and lighter weights.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 28, 2014)

To each his own, not my cup of tea. I love my meat.....


----------



## cda (Nov 29, 2014)

love the meat but wish I could figure out more vegetarian meals, minus tofu????????


----------



## jar546 (Nov 29, 2014)

i don't eat tofu at all.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Nov 29, 2014)

jar546 said:
			
		

> i don't eat tofu at all.


That's because testosterone production relates to the inverse square of tofu consumption.

If you can keep from being a woman you'll probably be ok.

Brent.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Nov 29, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> love the meat but wish I could figure out more vegetarian meals, minus tofu????????


Tomato-y stuff, shrooms, spaghetti squash...stuff like that.

My trick is eating a giant plateful of raw spinach with some goodies like egg, Mozzerella cheese, walnuts cranberries and blue cheese. Then I sit for maybe 30 min and I'm usually not hungry after that. Otherwise a small steak or meat portion does the trick. And a hell of a lot of beans and chili. That's mostly for my enjoyment, and others. Not vegan, or even vegetarian, but a big improvement.

Brent.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 29, 2014)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Tomato-y stuff, shrooms, spaghetti squash...stuff like that. My trick is eating a giant plateful of raw spinach with some goodies like egg, Mozzerella cheese, walnuts cranberries and blue cheese. Then I sit for maybe 30 min and I'm usually not hungry after that. Otherwise a small steak or meat portion does the trick. And a hell of a lot of beans and chili. That's mostly for my enjoyment, and others. Not vegan, or even vegetarian, but a big improvement.
> 
> Brent.


You are definitely on the right track.  My problem is traveling. Hard to stay the course when restaurants are your only option.  NYC no problem, FL, no problem, PA-big problem.


----------



## ICE (Nov 29, 2014)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> That's because testosterone production relates to the inverse square of tofu consumption. If you can keep from being a woman you'll probably be ok.
> 
> Brent.


We've already seen you in a dress Brent.....and it ain't pretty.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 29, 2014)

jar546 said:
			
		

> You are definitely on the right track.  My problem is traveling. Hard to stay the course when restaurants are your only option.  NYC no problem, FL, no problem, PA-big problem.


http://www.happycow.net/north_america/usa/pennsylvania/


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Nov 29, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> We've already seen you in a dress Brent.....and it ain't pretty.


Let that be a lesson to you.

Brent.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 1, 2014)

This thread is just like that SNL skit: Pete Schweddy introduces his "Schweddy Balls" to the girls on MPR.

Jar, come out of your coma your in PA, Philly Steak and Cheese!

pc1


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 2, 2014)

So, pc1; I am a vocal proponent of free and abstract thought.

I commend you on your efforts. But please, how did we get from Jar's outreach to other misguided hippy feminized nutritionists, to Shweddy's oversized, misshapen glistening balls?



Brent.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Mass,

Don't get me wrong, I like lettuce as long as there's a juicy hamburger setting on top!

"schrooms" on my burger....that's ok too!

pc1


----------



## fatboy (Dec 2, 2014)

And pickles and onions..........


----------



## pwood (Dec 2, 2014)

I like my vegans served with a side dish of veggies and a bottle of red wine.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 2, 2014)

To be fair, being just a vegetarian takes a higher level of commitment and knowledge that your average bear.

Most people start pretty strict but it mostly gets modified to "mostly" vegetarian. But that's good too.

Now veganism, that's another cat. Usually, like 95% of the time, there is an agenda sucked firmly to the lifestyle. More of a crusade you might say. Vegetarians usually are in it for the health benifits, while vegans seem to yearn for the ethical component.

It's an irritant for me. That's not everybody though. And, I've never met a vegan without some loophole. So they are sinners too.

If you can do it though, I can't argue you will probably be healthier.

But my old door salesman was a self processed strict vegan and he got a55 cancer, so go figure.

Mindset is key.

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Dec 2, 2014)

God gave us the BBQ for a reason.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 2, 2014)

Brent


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey Grandpa! "whats for supper?"

How bout a big ol' plate of broccoli and some cold bean salad,

yum...yum!


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 3, 2014)

Any Vegans or Vegetarians out there?

I felt the same way when I stopped eating carbs.  I eat a lot of protein. Mostly chicken, fish, and turkey. Lost 20 bls. In 6 weeks without cutting the amount.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 4, 2014)

Must say I've enjoyed my share of good bourbon and fine cigars with vegan friends after a nice meal.


----------



## Keystone (Dec 4, 2014)

Not a vegan but this summer I started trail running, went from huffing and puffing my way thru one mile to recently completing 8.5 miles. Significantly reduced carbs and off the grocery shelf meats, go directly to farm or butcher. Added vegetables to the lunch and dinner plate, at times more greens than meat. Cut out a soda and other non essential drinks save the beer which now tastes even better and to date I have dropped 25 pounds.  Next year I plan to hunt for a portion of my own meat.

Feel better now than I have for several years.


----------

